

Detecting a crime before it happens - lehmannro
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-pre-terror-20100528,0,7900079.story

======
volomike
Darn, I thought this was going to be about a woman dropped in water, connected
to sensors and drugged, who would dream about pre-crime. Man, that would make
a great movie, wouldn't it?

